# ppmg+ ott



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

anybody got any feedback on pocket poacher plus over the top slingshot.the cast aluminium ones look the goods.with a very big price tag.


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Try the wooden one first see how you like the feel of it. If you can't see yourself shooting anything different I would invest in that aluminum model.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

hey dogcatchersito,i see your point but the wooden one with cartage works out pricey. a one of buy of the aluminium model is probably the way to go,.have you shot it mate if you have is the finish spot on.on the website the tips look a bit out of wack.probably camera angle.


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

robbo said:


> hey dogcatchersito,i see your point but the wooden one with cartage works out pricey. a one of buy of the aluminium model is probably the way to go,.have you shot it mate if you have is the finish spot on.on the website the tips look a bit out of wack.probably camera angle.


Yeah I just took a look and the shipping is higher than it has been in a while. I think this is due to the Covid lock down we are all on. Even that bit of kit coming to the US is 31.05usd shipping.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

home they find a vaccine soon mate.the doomsday preppers dont look so crazy after all good luck to you and thanks for your help happy shooting


----------



## Talaman (Sep 13, 2019)

too am looking for reviews of the PPMG+ OTT from owners.

Chris of Catapult Carnage fame has done a review, here is a link if you haven't seen it 




If anybody out there owns one, I would be keen to hear your thoughts please?


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

That would be great in polycarbonate.


----------



## Maniac (May 28, 2021)

I just got one last month. Very impressive. Comfortable, well made, shoots like a dream. Imagine if a Tinker Deerslayer and a Boler had a baby... PPMG+ OTT! The best features of both and then some unique to itself. 
Just enough heft without being too heavy. Theraband Gold ties on easy. I shot TTF most of my life and although this is not my first OTT (I have a Rambone and made several Tree forks and multiplex OTT for myself in the past), this PPMG+ is amazing. Nicely polished, smooth, just a joy to hold and shoot. 
Gamekeeper John really put some thought into the ergonomics. I tilt mine foward a bit and with its low fork height it's a natural pointer with a straight wrist, SO much easier to draw a heavy hunting bandset with than a hammer grip.
Yep, a bit pricey when you add on shipping to the USA, but well worth every penny. At least a tip won't break off and take out your eye like some of those cheap Chinese copycats on Ebay. You are getting 100% UK quality. ProShot Catapults and Gamekeeper John has a real winner here.


----------



## Maniac (May 28, 2021)

My PPMG+, with a Zack Fowler replacement Theraband (I wore out the original). Pretty nice set up.


----------



## sbevans311 (Apr 9, 2019)

Happy Saturday everyone..I am curious where can someone get a wooden pocket poacher plus over the top slingshot? I know Island Made makes RS Slingshots..RS Rock Star..lol


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

sbevans311 said:


> Happy Saturday everyone..I am curious where can someone get a wooden pocket poacher plus over the top slingshot? I know Island Made makes RS Slingshots..RS Rock Star..lol


gamekeeper john catapults website is in England on ebay


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

hello to everyone just was wondering if youse all are still happy with the ppmg+ ott and how is it performing


----------

